# Cadet Pioneer Course



## Slim (10 Dec 2005)

Several times I've heard mention of the Cadet Pioneer Course.

Could someone please give us some details (ie training, kit, location ect) on this course please?

Thanks

Slim


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 Dec 2005)

Here is the course's website: http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/pac/armcad/pioneers/intro_e.asp


----------



## Pronto123 (10 Dec 2005)

WOW they are bringing it back! Seems like Adventure meets Leadership & Challenege.


----------



## Dane (10 Dec 2005)

Kenchin said:
			
		

> WOW they are bringing it back! Seems like Adventure meets Leadership & Challenege.



Thats what I thought at first too, but it's not like either of them. The training is vocational, hands on wood and rope work focused that actually will be very very helpful for Cadets looking at a trade. Other than the FTX, there is almost no 'adventure training' aspect to this course. 

It is awesome, and I hope it is a signal of the future of our training system.


----------



## future medic (31 May 2006)

Wow that course looks great,

Coming from one of the only PIONEER cadet corps in Canada I would love to see some of our cadets go to that. It's too bad that the course is offered in Vernon and were in Ontario


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (31 May 2006)

So? apply, get accepted, and have the government pay to send you there.


----------



## ryanmann356 (1 Jun 2006)

when i took riflecoach this summer we shared a barrack with the pioneer males.  They were really positive about the course and they really liked it, seems like a good course to take if you are too young to staff.


----------



## future medic (1 Jun 2006)

Pte(R). McWatt said:
			
		

> So? apply, get accepted, and have the government pay to send you there.



Wish I could, I've aged out a couple of years ago and now CI with my old corps. I did however mention it to my CO and I've stimulated some intrest in some cadets for summer of next year.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Jun 2006)

(Rumour) The course is being cancelled after this summer. Instead they will be introducing a new basic course so that cadets will be required to do two basics then CL then CLI, so most cadets will be at least 16 when they are done normal camps and then they can either staff or take an advanced training course.


----------



## Dane (2 Jun 2006)

The course is going away, that parts not a rumour. I'm very curious about the two basic thing, I hope theres some form of announcement soon. 2006/2007 is the last year we're using the current training plan so we should get word shortly.


----------



## ryanmann356 (4 Jun 2006)

thats too bad.  It seems like a good course to take if your interested in enlisting in a reg/reserve engineer regiment, or interested in going into civie trades.  I think they should keep it.  I would have taken it if I was too young for staff/exchange.


----------

